# Anyone dyno a Dual Motor (Non-P) or timed 0-60 runs?



## SilverShadow (Jul 16, 2018)

There are lots of performance numbers for the P3, but not much on just the dual motor. I found quarter mile runs and some 0-60 numbers for all 3 variants as follows... but don't think there was anyone who used a vBox or Draggy on the dual motor with multiple runs on level ground. Any have timed runs or dyno results for *Dual Motor NON-performance*? Anyone in bay area with a vBox?

1/4 mile:
RWD = 13.6 
Dual Motor = 12.6
P3 = 11.7

0-60:
RWD = 4.8
Dual motor = 4.2?? (not verified)
P3 = 3.1


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there's a drag strip thread in the media section with multiple drag videos posted (of all variations of the Model 3)
http://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-drag-races.6018/


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Just ran some timed runs. An interesting exercise today. The standard all-weather tyres are NOT performance tyres and feels all over the road >90MPH under power or braking . Heavy braking (activating ABS) from 110+ is scary as it wanders so much. 

OK, on to numbers. Three (3) 0-60 measurements using my QStarz Mdl 6000 track GPS:

0-60: 4.388, 4.378, 4.365 seconds
1/4 Mile: 12.786 seconds @ 112.001 MPH

Not bad for zero (0) cylinders.


----------



## SilverShadow (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice numbers @ Karl Sun.. If you change wheels/tires, would love to know how that improves the time. thx


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Hey Karl great numbers, curious if the 0-60 was with or without the rollout?


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

RoccoX said:


> Hey Karl great numbers, curious if the 0-60 was with or without the rollout?


 Full stop, take foot off brake while applying full throttle and wait for the timer to beep.

Lather, rinse, repeat for the 0-60 tests, three times. No resting, no cool-off period.


----------

